# And the Russians fire another round



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Bu tam olarak ne demektir . Teşekkürler...

Ref : Iron Maiden – The Trooper

-DELETE-


----------



## Şafak

Ruslar tekrar / yeniden ateşliyorlar.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

other answers please?


----------



## •ᴥ•

Ruslar bir tur/ bir kez daha ateş açıyor


----------



## Şafak

Kötü bir söz kullandığımı (ateşlemek) sanıyorum ama 'another round' 'again' demek. Yani 'another round' 'bir kez daha', 'tekrar', 'yeniden' olarak çevrilebilir. Bu yüzden: Ruslar bir kez daha *saldırıyorlar*.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Şafak said:


> Kötü bir söz kullandığımı (ateşlemek) sanıyorum ama 'another round' 'again' demek. Yani 'another round' 'bir kez daha', 'tekrar', 'yeniden' olarak çevrilebilir. Bu yüzden: Ruslar bir kez daha *saldırıyorlar*.


Siz "the Battle of BALACLAVA" yı biliyor musunuz?

PS: İlgim var da RUS tarihine...


----------



## Şafak

RimeoftheAncientMariner said:


> Siz "the Battle of BALACLAVA" yı biliyor musunuz?


Bana bunu neden soruyorsunuz?


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Şafak said:


> Bana bunu neden soruyorsunuz?


pardon Sizi Rus sanmıştım. 
Bütün şarkının the Battle of Balaclava'yı anlattığını okumuştum wikipedia.org sitesinde

ÖZür Dilerim ......


----------



## Şafak

RimeoftheAncientMariner said:


> pardon Sizi Rus sanmıştım.
> Bütün şarkının the Battle of Balaclava'yı anlattığını okumuştum wikipedia.org sitesinde
> 
> ÖZür Dilerim ......


Sorun yok sadece bana şu sormayı neden sorduğunuzu anlamadım. Bu yüzden ben de size sordum.
Evet, Rusum. Rusya'da hemen hemen herkes Rus tarihini biliyor. Tabii ki her muharebe hatırlamak zor olabilir ama genellikle Kırım Savaşında mesela neler olduğunu biliyoruz.


----------

